# COBWEB @ Yarmouth Police Department



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Yarmouth Police Department
April 27, 28, 29, 2005

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AND THE YARMOUTH POLICE DEPARTMENT ARE NOW TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR THE BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL, TO BE HELD APRIL 27, 28, 29, 2005 FROM 8AM TO 4 PM. THE COST OF THE PROGRAM IS $229.00 PER OFFICER, WITH PAYMENT DUE ON OR BEFORE THE FIRST CLASS. TO RESERVE SEATS FOR THIS CLASS PLEASE CALL C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AT (781) 395-8708.


----------

